# Crawfish stew...yum



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Crawfish Stew
ADVOCATE-TESTED RECIPE

Crawfish Stew

Serves 8. Recipe is by Corinne Cook.

½ cup vegetable oil (Wesson or Canola oil)

2/3 cup flour

1 large onion, chopped

½ bell pepper, chopped

1 or 2 ribs celery, chopped

3 cups water

Salt, black pepper and cayenne to taste

2 pounds of Louisiana crawfish tails

¼ cup finely chopped green onions

2 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley

Cooked rice

1. In heavy saucepan, make a roux by stirring oil and flour into a smooth paste and cooking over medium heat, stirring constantly until it is just a little darker than peanut butter OR until it is a rich dark brown (be careful not to burn it) if you like a darker, richer stew.

2. Add onion, bell pepper and celery and cook, stirring constantly, until vegetables are soft.

3. Add water and salt, black pepper and cayenne to taste. Bring to a boil, cover, reduce heat and simmer for 30-35 minutes, stirring every now and then.

4. Add crawfish tails and continue cooking for about 15 minutes.

5. Taste for seasoning. Add more water if too thick.

6. Right before serving, stir in green onions and chopped fresh parsley.

7. Serve with cooked rice.


----------



## Maverick1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Wow! That seems like it's gonna be super delicious. You got me salivating. I honestly like your recipe. Am taking my part time chef classes during weekends. On weekdays when am free i often look at some interesting recipes. This one of yours is almost similar to one that i saw on http://www.0web.me/smugnom.net for Kathy's party and am considering trying it this weekend while at school with the help of my colleagues. My question for you is what is the estimated budget of purchasing the ingredients?(I want to have the materials with me by weekend). Also, are there any other spices that i may include which you didn't include in your recipe? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Maverick1 said:


> Wow! That seems like it's gonna be super delicious. You got me salivating. I honestly like your recipe. Am taking my part time chef classes during weekends. On weekdays when am free i often look at some interesting recipes. This one of yours is almost similar to one that i saw on http://www.0web.me/smugnom.net for Kathy's party and am considering trying it this weekend while at school with the help of my colleagues. My question for you is what is the estimated budget of purchasing the ingredients?(I want to have the materials with me by weekend). Also, are there any other spices that i may include which you didn't include in your recipe? Thanks in advance.


Most of the ingredients I have in my pantry or refrigerator all the time. I do use Tony's creole seasoning and that's like $2.00 at Walmart. I also get the peeled crawfish tails at Walmart and the price varies but usually around $7-$10 per pound in the frozen seafood section.


----------

